# DECADES, Park Avenue Series, Book #1 by New York Times bestseller Ruth Harris



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*What if the happy ending you get isn't the happy ending you dreamed of?*

*DECADES*, Book #1 in Ruth Harris's Park Avenue Series, is an *emotional blockbuster* about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, *talented but shy*, is *a loyal and loving wife* whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, *handsome and ambitious*, is her successful but *restless husband*.
Joy, *their daughter*, inexperienced and insecure, is *torn between them.*
Barbara is *the other woman, younger and beautiful*, divorced and desirable, who *thinks she can have everything-including another woman's husband.*

*But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?
*

"*Terrific!*" -Cosmopolitan

"*Powerful*...A *gripping* novel." -Women Today Book Club

"*The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love.* DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them. The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere *absolutely perfect*." -Publisher's Weekly

"T*hree generations of women are succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion*. Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis. A *brilliant* book!" --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more *impressive* the novel seems." - Houston Post

"*Women will be moved* and fascinated." - New York Magazine

DECADES sold *millions of copies* in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the *top 5 on Amazon's prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.*

*Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author.* Her *"gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels* have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)*

*Husbands And Lovers*, Book #2--*Million copy New York Times bestseller!* A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

*Love And Money*, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

*Modern Women*, Book #4--*Million copy NYT bestseller!* Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

*The Last Romantics*, Book #5-An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920's. "Full of larger-than-life characters." 5-stars


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth-

Welcome once again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Powerful! Gripping!” —Women Today Book Club

A restless husband. An estranged daughter. A marriage—and a family—in crisis.
Evelyn was a loyal and loving wife. Nat, her restless husband. Barbara was the other woman, divorced and lonely. Their conflicting desires and opposing values lead to an unforgettable confrontation and a dramatic conclusion.

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.
“Brilliant!” — Fort Worth Star-Telegram
“Absolutely perfect!” — Publisher’s Weekly.

About the Author
New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions.  Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.  Ms. Harris lives in New York City with her husband, writer Michael Harris.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

polite bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

hot August bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurricane Irene bump!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Her husband cheated on her and she was crushed. Then she turned his weakness into her strength.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She stole another woman's husband. Now she was worried. Would he cheat on her, too?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon & Schuster bestseller now on Kindle.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A marriage in crisis. A family ripped apart. A woman who finds her strength.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SALE 99cents!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Busy days before the holidays! Enjoy the bustle!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New Year! New Books! New Fun!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For the January doldrums!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

warm January day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val Day coming up!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New 5-star review!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

warm, sunny! Feb!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sunny, bright, cool, lovely!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

March madness!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

xoxo!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Their lives changed.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

May flowers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Originally published in hard cover by Simon & Schuster
“Powerful! Gripping!” —Women Today Book Club

A marriage—and a family—in crisis.
Evelyn was a loyal and loving wife. Nat, her restless and ambitious husband. Barbara was the other woman, divorced and lonely. Joy, the estranged daughter. Their conflicting desires and opposing values lead to an unforgettable confrontation and a dramatic conclusion.

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.
“Brilliant!” — Fort Worth Star-Telegram
“Absolutely perfect!” — Publisher’s Weekly.

About the Author
New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions.  Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.  Ms. Harris lives in New York City with her husband, writer Michael Harris.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Originally published in hard cover by Simon & Schuster
“Powerful! Gripping!” —Women Today Book Club


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.
“Brilliant!” — Fort Worth Star-Telegram
“Absolutely perfect!” — Publisher’s Weekly.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.
“Brilliant!” — Fort Worth Star-Telegram
“Absolutely perfect!” — Publisher’s Weekly.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

new cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

FREE today!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.
“Brilliant!” — Fort Worth Star-Telegram
“Absolutely perfect!” — Publisher’s Weekly.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She noticed that men liked sleeping with women richer than they were.She supposed it added to their sense of conquest.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Terrific!”  — Cosmopolitan magazine.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Love & marriage in the Mad Men years—from a woman's point of view.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She was a little too pretty to be popular with the girls and a little too bright to be popular with the boys but by Senior year she had a steady boy friend who took her to the Senior Prom in June and tried to lay her every Saturday night for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing worked. Destiny ignored her pleas and threats and bargains, and even though Evelyn tried to force herself to forget about him, her stubborn emotions wouldn't obey her will.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"It didn't mean anything," Nat said. He was talking about the girl. "I wish I could make it unhappen."

"Who is she?"

"I don't know. I picked her up at a bar."

"Why did you bring her into our home? Into our bedroom?"

He shrugged. "I don't know. I don't know why I did any of it."


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

By the time dinner was over and she had had her share of wine and ridden back to Briarcliff in the red convertible with the top down and the stars out and the cold wind whipping her face, she was in love.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Marriage scared her. The odds were it wouldn't work. Look at the statistics. Marriage? It meant failure, and Barbara couldn't bear failure.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

April was a cruel month. The world seemed to shatter and so did Barbara's life.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She noticed that men liked sleeping with women richer than they were.She supposed it added to their sense of conquest.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Three decades in American life when almost everything changed.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series,  originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Readers who enjoy the books of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy Ruth Harris's New York Times bestselling fiction.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is Nat’s lover. She is the other woman, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything including another woman’s husband.
But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
And how will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author whose novels have sold millions of copies in hard cover and paperback editions. Translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. 

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is the compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis. 

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has wondered if she cam make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has wondered if she cam make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she cam make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she cam make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she can make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she can make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she can make it on her own.

DECADES, Book #1 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, is an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.

Evelyn, talented but shy, is a loyal and loving wife whose marriage means everything to her.
Nat, handsome and ambitious, is her successful but restless husband.
Joy, their daughter, inexperienced and insecure, is torn between them.
Barbara is the other woman, younger and beautiful, divorced and desirable, who thinks she can have everything—including another woman’s husband.

But can she?
Is she willing to pay the price?
How will Evelyn handle the threat to her marriage?


“Terrific!” —Cosmopolitan

“Powerful...A gripping novel.” —Women Today Book Club

“The songs we sang, the clothes we wore, the way we made love. DECADES will have three generations of American women reliving their love lives and recognizing ruefully and with wry affection just what changes have overtaken them.  The characterizations are good and the period atmosphere absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

“Three generations of women are  succinctly capsuled in this novel by a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.  Rarely have attitudes been so probingly examined. Tough, trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, Ms. Harris recreates the decades in which her heroines lived, from zoot suits and Sammy Kaye, through Eisenhower, Elvis and poodle-cut hairdos to moon walks, Mick Jagger and micro-minis.  A brilliant book!” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

“I read DECADES straight through at one sitting and the more I think about that, the more impressive the novel seems.” — Houston Post

“Women will be moved and fascinated.” — New York Magazine


DECADES sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions; and was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists.

Ruth Harris is a New York Times bestselling author. Her "gripping" and "terrifically satisfying" novels have been translated into 19 languages and sold in hardcover and paperback editions in more than 30 countries, Ruth's books were Literary Guild, Book-of-the-Month Club and book club selections around the world. Ruth loves to hear from her readers and you can reach her at [email protected]

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------

